# Petz Increases Postcount



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

It encourages me to post in order to get $$ in order to heal poor Pythagorus.

In fact, it's also encouraged me to open at least one new thread (this one). 

It's gotten me to write two story hour updates.

What about you?  How has Petz increased _your_ postcount?

Oh yeah- postcount means nothing.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Have you paid attention to my posting habits of late? 

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes I have.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 22, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - postcount means nothing.




For once on this board it actually does mean something, namely critter cash.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

I know you all were expecting someone to say this soon. "I don't like the posting to get money for a game." Especially bad is when someone posts 2 or more consecutive posts less than a few minutes apart. You could always have edited the post, or saved your comments for later.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

True - and I agree. The Petz should be a fun diversion, not something that causes endless fluffing of the boards.

My current intention is to get enough money banked so that the interest will cover my upkeep costs - and hopefully most of my dueling costs.

I think there's also a "newness" factor here. This is just the first couple of days - I think we'll get back to more normal behaviour in the near future.

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 22, 2004)

Just to make sure, I'm not a community supporter so I cannot play the game. So I have no alterior motive to posting, other than the fun of it.

I wonder if I can tranfer the money I do have to someone else though?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> True - and I agree. The Petz should be a fun diversion, not something that causes endless fluffing of the boards.
> 
> My current intention is to get enough money banked so that the interest will cover my upkeep costs - and hopefully most of my dueling costs.
> 
> ...



 I likely won't "play" the game till I have my circumstances set up like that. I figure that around 2000 saved, you start to accumulate 100 per day without posts, and that seems acceptable to me. But the big difference here is that I realize I'll still be visiting the boards in 2-4 months. I'm not actually going to post anything in addition to my normal habit, because theres no reason. Just figure out what a daily interest equation is for your post count plus bank interest at 5% per day and it should be apparent that you will get to that point without any intentional labor on your part.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

I think the biggest factor with the "posting for cash" problem is that it costs so much to heal the petz. I'm sure there are other things that would be imbalanced if that was reduced, but it's a factor.

Do petz heal normally? If they healed to full over a period of 24 hours, then the mad posting would not be as necessary.

Cheers!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 22, 2004)

what's Petz?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

A forum related game. It's on the dropdown menu at the top of the page. You create your pet in the inventory screen I believe. Theres at least one thread dedicated to describing it in meta.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 22, 2004)

okay...  i see the meta thread. thanks CS.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 22, 2004)

Does posting in the OT forum increase your $$?


----------



## Chacal (Apr 22, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can tranfer the money I do have to someone else though?




I think you can. I plan to sponsor some Petz in the future (Ok I only have 15 points). 
You can open a bank account and make transfers. 
Check the Bank item in the  Petz menu.



Chacal


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 22, 2004)

Sponsor me, Aggemam!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Sponsor me, Aggemam!




Sure! I only have around 200 but just send me a PM at Random's and you got it.

(As long as you call your petz something Hivemind related, let's do this as a Hive thing. So post your account number at Random's)


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 22, 2004)

Check your PMs 

Name suggestions?  

And why aren't there any rodents?  I can make a snail or a turtle but no rat?  I want a pet rat!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 22, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> And why aren't there any rodents?  I can make a snail or a turtle but no rat?  I want a pet rat!




that's what i want too.

no raven either. shucks.

i figured since it/they was/were an imp form it would be perfect. as they are familiars. so i chose spider instead.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

We've got several Hivers battling here.  Kinda neat to have a 'team'. 

I have noticed that it has made a difference in my decisions to post.  Often, I would think of something to post, then decide I didn't really need to.  Now I think why not?

It's also pushing me towards actually posting my story hour.


----------



## Chacal (Apr 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I have noticed that it has made a difference in my decisions to post.  Often, I would think of something to post, then decide I didn't really need to.  Now I think why not?




I've noticed something similar. My list of reasons for not to post is quite long (including "someone will eventualy answer better than I could"), but it took a hit recently (and I can't even have a pet   )

Ah, the addiction...

Chacal


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

How does updating a SH help?

And why can't the money count retroactively with posts??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Well.. starting one will get you 10 points.  And each post will get you 5.  Since it's a story hour, you're sure to have several posts for it.

Currently, mine is sitting at around 55 pages, with gaps.

EDIT:  That is to say, 55 pages of word document.  And there is a 2 month gap and a 5 month gap in story line which i will have to try and fill.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

maybe I need to updat emine...of course I have no idea what I'm going to do with all this money, I just stick it in the bank.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Keeping it in the bank is good.  Let it accrue interest.  You get 1 point for every 20 in the bank anyway.

Or pass it out to friends.  Sponser a poor pet.

Or just sit on the money and laugh at people.  Whatever you prefer, Croth.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

I've actually found more to post about recently anyway. I like to avoid really pointless posts that are just one liners...hmm, I hope this is two lines.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

I think it's good to encourage posting, as long as it isn't completely pointless.  I'm glad it has encouraged me to do some SH updates (three since yesterday!), and the game itself is lots of fun.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

I figure I'll amass a small fortune and sposor some people


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah. with your ability to post, Crothian, you could buy the 3000 items in no time.

Fear the Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn straight fear the Crothian.....

or not


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I figure I'll amass a small fortune and sposor some people



Oh oh. Me, Sir.   I could use a sposor. My post count is so small and sick. *cough cough*

and my petz is so small and young. *cries*




*peaks out* did it work?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not comfortible in my cash flow just yet, but I might hold some fun contests or something with "money" prizes; we'll see.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm wondering if I should offer "Buy my taunts" or "Buy my playing" deals. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

that's pretty funny, you should try it out and see how it goes


----------

